

PLA Signals Intelligence & Cyber Reconnaissance Infrastructure  - skygear
http://project2049.net/documents/pla_third_department_sigint_cyber_stokes_lin_hsiao.pdf
The Chinese People’s Liberation Army Signals Intelligence and Cyber Reconnaissance Infrastructure
======
mmaunder
Anyone know about the idealogical leanings of the project 2049 institute? They
seem to be focused on rocking the US-asia boat perhaps to increase military
spending?

<http://twitter.com/#!/Project2049>

[http://www.uscc.gov/hearings/2011hearings/written_testimonie...](http://www.uscc.gov/hearings/2011hearings/written_testimonies/11_05_11_wrt/11_05_11_stokes_testimony.pdf)

~~~
skygear
exactly

